# yogurt in hot process soap



## elvira (Jan 4, 2020)

I've been trying to make hot proess soap and I always have air  trapped in the finalproduct, despite my best efforts. I saw once that yogurt helps to keep it more liquid. Is this true? and if it is, how much yogurt and when is it added? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jan 4, 2020)

I am not the resident HP expert but I do use 1tbs ppo at the end of my cook, and yes it does make it more fluid.  I use full fat yogurt and it is getting harder and harder to find but, I have had luck at Trader Joe's.  

After my HP reaches gel I add my superfat and mix that in well, then add 1 tsp sodium lactate and the yogurt. I mix it in and then let the soap sit and cool for 5 minutes or so (keep it covered) before adding FO and color.  

I usually can manage a 1-2 color swirl before putting it in the mold.   Pound you mold often when filling to help with the air pockets.


----------



## lsg (Jan 4, 2020)

I have used instant dry milk in hot process and rebatching, adding it after the cook.  It makes a smoother soap.  I imagine yogurt would do the same.  Depending on how big the batch is, I suggest adding no more than 1/4 cup per pound of soap.  Add it after the cook, right before pouring.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jan 4, 2020)

I use powdered yogurt mixed with a bit of oil. About 2 Tablespoons PPO. You have to be careful to add it no hotter than 187 or it will turn your batter brownish. Whether you choose powdered or fresh let it sit a few minutes after you stir it in with the lid on your crock pot.

I have also found adding a few tablespoons of hot sugar water helps too.


----------



## Dawni (Jan 5, 2020)

I use yogurt (room temp) when I want swirls. Works better than sodium lactate in my opinion. I add it when I've already split my batter for colors, so in my case, it's the last thing to go in.

Depending on your recipe (I noticed it works wonderfully for some and so so for others) you should be able to manage 3-4 colors.

I think, whether you're using yogurt or not, it's important to not let your batter cool too soon. When I'm doing more than 2 colors I sit my containers in a hot water bath.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm not any kind of HP expert, but the HP I've done has been more fluid and smooth looking when I've added a little yogurt at the end of the cook. I agree with Dawni that yogurt works better than adding sodium lactate or adding nothing.

The few times I've rebatched soap, I've dissolved some dry milk in a little water to make a thick fluid paste. When added at the end of the heating period, the milk paste has been helpful too. I haven't compared this milk paste versus yogurt in HP to know if one is better 'n the other.


----------



## AliOop (Jan 5, 2020)

In an effort to learn how to get fluid HP batter, I purchased an ebook by a person who claims to have invented that process. It was ok, but very repetitive without much substance for the price. It called for rote following of specific steps with specific ingredients, which isn’t my style but seems to work for many who follow this person.  

I then purchased another e-book from UltimateHPSoap that was much more helpful to me, bc it explained the science, offered ingredient alternatives, and taught me how to formulate my own recipe so I wasn’t as reliant on advice from others. Probably most of that knowledge could be gleaned for free by lots of Internet sleuthing and study, but I for one found it worth the price of admission to have it in one place where I could refer back as needed. YMMV. 

I’m still not great with swirls, but that’s true whether I’m doing CP or HP. The problem is lack of artistic skills, not knowledge. I just can’t make my hands do what my head imagines.  Heck, I can’t even cut my soap straight with a wire cutter, although it is much better than when I used to cut it with a pastry blade. 

But back your your question, I do add SL and find that also adding full-fat plain yogurt, any non-accelerating EO, and some of my super fat post-cook does smooth out my batter. Colors are first dispersed in hot sugar water or slightly warmed oil, depending on their usage directions. 

I buy a big tub of full-fat Greek yogurt at Costco, where I also find reasonably-pried OO, CO, and AO. The yogurt often goes bad before I use it all, but it is still cheaper than buying small quantities of plain yogurt at other stores. 

HTH


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2020)

I do not hp or rebatch often, but when I do I like to mix milk or yogurt powder in a little sugar water adding it in after cooking or melting down is finished. I find sugar water also helps smooth out the batter. Sugar is one of the solvents when making clear soap.


----------

